# Bantam Chocolate Wyandotte Chickens



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Bantam Chocolate Wyandotte chickens go broody? I have been searching on the internet and can't find a definite answer. I'd love to get a couple bantams to naturally hatch out chicks. I'd like to get Rodebar chickens next spring but they don't really go broody so wanted something to hatch out their eggs.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't have any idea, but now I want chocolate.......


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

I wouldn't count on it. Mine kind of fall in the middle of everything. Except my rooster impresses me to no end. I don't find the breed terribly friendly, or it could just be the way they were raised?


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Wait! One last thought. I put all my incubator chicks in with my d'uccles post hatch. They aren't old enough to be broody on a clutch, but they make fantastic brooder birds. They are amazing!! 
if that's helpful at all. I will always keep d'uccles for that reason. I leave my chicks in with the d'uccles until they are big enough to hold their own with the full size standards. Sorry for the double post, but it occurred to me after I hit send...oops....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! I will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Wyandottes in general aren't known to go broody as often as other breeds, though some of the chocolate wyandottes in the US started from chocolate orpingtons, so they may have a little bit higher tendency to go broody then other wyandottes. I don't do Wyandottes, so I don't know if there were chocolate wyandotte lines that were imported or not, but I know that at least some of Foley's lines started from orpingtons.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Doesn't matter what breed they are. If they're bantam, always expect them to go broody at some point. Bantams were made by crossing. All of the original bantam breeds are highly broody. We've had chickens for years and years, and every breed has gone broody on us, and we've had tons of breeds/colors. Depends on your husbandry skills as well. Obviously don't keep eggs in the coop if you don't want broody, we aim for broody hens, so we always have them available in case a hen decides to go broody. Normally they won't go on their first year, but many years to follow.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

I disagree, I had bantam orpingtons, some went broody and some did not, depended on the lineage and not always age.



mjs500doo said:


> Doesn't matter what breed they are. If they're bantam, always expect them to go broody at some point. Bantams were made by crossing. All of the original bantam breeds are highly broody. We've had chickens for years and years, and every breed has gone broody on us, and we've had tons of breeds/colors. Depends on your husbandry skills as well. Obviously don't keep eggs in the coop if you don't want broody, we aim for broody hens, so we always have them available in case a hen decides to go broody. Normally they won't go on their first year, but many years to follow.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

LGFarm said:


> I disagree, I had bantam orpingtons, some went broody and some did not, depended on the lineage and not always age.


So you're meaning to tell me out of all the birds you've had over all the time you've had them you've never had a broody Choco Orp? Each breed I have had I raise at least 10 hens of each, for minimum of 3 years. We always have at least one of each breed and or color go broody. And this is coming from someone who has over 100 chickens, and sells nearly 5-600 chicks a year. I promise you you'll have a broody at some point. They may not be as common as others, but I promise one of them will go.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> So you're meaning to tell me out of all the birds you've had over all the time you've had them you've never had a broody Choco Orp? Each breed I have had I raise at least 10 hens of each, for minimum of 3 years. We always have at least one of each breed and or color go broody. And this is coming from someone who has over 100 chickens, and sells nearly 5-600 chicks a year. I promise you you'll have a broody at some point. They may not be as common as others, but I promise one of them will go.


No, that isn't what I said. I have had lines that didn't go broody and lines that went broody all the time. Had whites that went broody on me at 9 months old, had blues that never went broody in the 4 yrs that I owned them. My cochins go broody twice a year, but I have one hen in the lot that has never gone broody for me and she is 4 now, she lays, but not into the broody thing. All the rest of them pile on top of each other in one nesting box to brood, they like togetherness, but not her.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh! Gotcha. Sometimes you'll have that. Blues and blacks go a lot more than other colors. Calico/mottled/Mille fleur go broody often as well,


----------

